# Looking for Experienced Metal Roofing Subcontractors



## Harleydawg (Mar 9, 2014)

We are looking for experienced metal roofing subs for both standing seam and metal shingle roofs. Subs need to be fully insured, experienced, have their own tools and be willing to travel. We are located in Wisconsin. If interested you can contact me here or through our website: www.paramountroof.com  Tell me about your company, experience, etc.


  Thanks,<img smilieid="116" class="inlineimg" src="http://www.roofingtalk.com/images/forums/smilies/thumbsup.gif" border="0"><br><br><br>


----------



## Max00 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice offer....Thanks for sharing...


----------

